# [PORTAGE] Sistema completo en testing (SOLUCIONADO)

## sirope

HoLa!!

Me estaba preguntando.. si alguien alguna vez ha construido un sistema completo en testing..

Colocando la cola del cerdito antes de x86 (No se como se hace en este LiveCD... creo que este teclado es turco o japones)   :Shocked: 

Por ejemplo, en Debian siempre use la rama testing, que de testing no tiene nada.. Porque que mal decirlo, pero stable esta muy obsoleto en esa distro...

Ahora bien.. Estara la rama testing de Portage en la misma situacion... o sera un poco mas traumatica/inestable/peligrosa?? 

Porque si un paquete es liberado es porque sus desarrolladores en ese momento lo consideraron estable no??

salu2 xDLast edited by sirope on Mon Nov 05, 2007 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## achaw

Yo siempre estuve en la rama "inestable" (~x86) y con pocos sobresaltos mas alla de los conocidos...

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

yo acabo de probar xorg-x11 7.3 de la rama testing y sencillamente no funciona, no arranca el servidor X

si funciona firefox 2.0.0.9 qye esta actualmente enmascarado pero seguro en un par de dias lo deenmascaran

Quisiera probar gnome 2.20.1 pero quisas que ·"$%%·%"$! me va a quedar!!!

----------

## Neodraco

Sirope, la rama "testing" de Gentoo sería más bien equivalente (salvando las distancias) a la "unstable" de Debian. Eso quiere decir que tienes que estar dispuesto a:

- tener que actualizar software más a menudo (o tener más software por actualizar cada vez, vamos)

- tener que sufrir fallos, errores e incompatibilidades más a menudo que con la estable (que ya es decir)

Mi recomendación es que lo hagas sólo si te aburres mucho y no tienes nada más interesante que hacer. Habiendo todavía mujeres solteras por el mundo a las que conocer, yo sinceramente prefiero vivir en la estable y tener de ~x86 sólo los paquetes que me interesan por un motivo u otro. Pero cada uno hace lo que quiere con su tiempo libre, así que siempre puedes hacer un backup y pasarte a la rama testing. Si después de una semana te hartas sólo tienes que recuperar el backup.

----------

## i92guboj

La inestable, como Neodraco dice arriba, es más o menos como la inestable de debian, es decir: más o menos estable, pero si algo se joroba -muy de cuando en cuando- entonces no podrás quejarte. Casos típicos son las actualizaciones de Xorg en las que el ABI se rompe y cosas así por el estilo. No suele haber mayores dificultades si tienes soltura con portage, no te importa andar tocando masivamente los archivos dentro de /etc/portage y sabes como mantener un overlay local por si acaso.

Requisito imprescindible para estar en ~arch y no volverse loco es saber buscar en el foro y en bugzilla como si fuera en tu misma cartera.

Es distinto a las ramas de debian en el sentido de que -por regla general- la rama estable y la inestable de gentoo se dan casi la mano. Es decir, por regla general, si decides estar en estable no vas a perderte gran cosa, las diferencias suelen ser mínimas. Hay veces que tardan unos meses en liberar la próxima minor version de kde, para esos casos (si usas la estable) todavía puedes usar package.keywords y ahorrarte unos dolores de cabeza ocasionales de la inestable.

Yo y muchos otros usamos ~arch en nuestros escritorios sin grandes problemas, pero siempre puede pasar algo que te ponga de los nervios si no sabes por donde empezar a buscar la raíz del problema.

Como también dice Neodraco: si no estás dispuesto a invertir tiempo extra, o no quieres tener más descargas cada vez que hagas un emerge -uDvN world, mejor sigue en la estable.

Y una nota final: recuerda que cambiar de estable a inestable es muy fácil, pero el caso contrario no se da, sobre todo si hay un update de glibc de por medio. Así que asegúrate antes de decidir. Una posibilidad es clonar tu instalación de Gentoo en otra partición y probar la inestable ahí. Si en unas semanas o un par de meses ves que no tienes grandes problemas con ella, entonces perfecto. Si la notas demasiado problemática aún tendrás tu antigua instalación estable y podrás volver a ella.

----------

## sirope

XDXD Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, era lo que queria escuchar..

Ahora una cosita en que pensar..

sirope quiere instalar kde-3.5.8. como ebuilds separados.

Acostumbro instalar kdebase-meta y luego agregar lo que necesite individualmente (emerge kget, konq-plugins, etc.)

Caso 1: 

Desenmascaro kdebase-meta en package.keywords. PERO, Portage instalara el testing de todas las dependencias, (automake, cups, samba, etc.)

(Descarto esta opcion porque lo unico que quiero testing son los paquetes de KDE)

Caso 2:

Desenmascaro todos los paquetes de KDE (konqueror, kio) para que queden en 3.5.8... Luego instalo kdebase-meta.. Este trata de instalar las versiones 3.5.7 porque no esta desenmascarado 

(Ni pensarlo, no funciona)

Caso 3:

Instalo KDE-3.5.7 en stable y luego desenmascaro y fuerzo los paquetitos que quiera en 3.5.8

(Cuanto tiempo me tomara esto??)

Caso 4:

Instalo todas las dependencias que no quiero en testing (automake, x11, etc), desenmascaro kdebase-meta y luego lo instalo..

(Esta no la he probado.. Portage omitiria las dependencias en vez de volver a compilarlas no??

Caso 5:

Golpear mi cabeza contra la pared y tomarme 4 aspirinas.

......

Alguien que me ilumine??

xD

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Caso 1: 
> 
> Desenmascaro kdebase-meta en package.keywords. PERO, Portage instalara el testing de todas las dependencias, (automake, cups, samba, etc.)
> ...

 

Si tu ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" (o tu arch, la que sea, sin ~), entonces desenmascarando kdebase-meta tan solo das permiso para instalar en inestable dicho paquete, no sus dependencias. Esto también significa que aún así tendrás que desenmascarar a mano todos los ebuilds partidos de kde-3.5.8 que sean dependencia de kdebase-meta, es decir, todos los minipaquetes que forma parte de kdebase.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Caso 2:
> 
> Desenmascaro todos los paquetes de KDE (konqueror, kio) para que queden en 3.5.8... Luego instalo kdebase-meta.. Este trata de instalar las versiones 3.5.7 porque no esta desenmascarado 
> ...

 

Innecesario. Sería el mismo caso 1: desenmascara los paquetes de kde-3.5.8 y luego emerge kdebase-meta, obtendrás el mismo resultado, y tendrás menos paquetes en tu fichero world, que siempre es bueno.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Caso 3:
> 
> Instalo KDE-3.5.7 en stable y luego desenmascaro y fuerzo los paquetitos que quiera en 3.5.8
> ...

 

También innecesario. ¿Para que vas a compilar dos versiones de kde una tras otra? Si quieres 3.5.8, desenmascárala e instálala directamente.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Caso 4:
> 
> Instalo todas las dependencias que no quiero en testing (automake, x11, etc), desenmascaro kdebase-meta y luego lo instalo..
> ...

 

Depende. A veces un paquete requiere una versión concreta (o mayor o igual, o menor o igual, etc etc) que una versión dada. También, si usas -D al emerger (recomendado) portage calculará también los updates para las dependencias y los instalará. De todas formas esto tampoco tiene sentido. Tu error está en que asumes que al desenmascarar kdebase-meta y los paquetes de kde, también se van a desenmascarar sus dependencias a inestable, lo cual no es cierto. Desenmascarar un paquete jamás desenmascara automáticamente a ningún otro, por mucha dependencia que sea.

 *Quote:*   

> Caso 5:
> 
> Golpear mi cabeza contra la pared y tomarme 4 aspirinas.
> 
> 

 

Dependiendo de lo que hicieras ayer (sábado noche, ya se sabe) eso puede traer resultados imprevisibles   :Twisted Evil: 

Si tienes alguna duda o algo simplemente pregunta. Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## sirope

Gracias por la respuesta..

Bien, entonces la mejor opcion sera el caso 5. 

Porque sobre lo que dices del caso 1:

echo “kde-base/kdebase-meta ~x86” >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -pv kdebase-meta

# Portage trata de instalar tooodas las dependencias en testing, y no solo los paquetes de KDE.

Lo que seria equivalente a hacer:

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge kdebase-meta

-------------- 

Y esto del hilo Como usar Portage correctamente:

 *Quote:*   

> Lo siguiente es un ejemplo de lo que NO DEBE HACERSE
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge algo
> 
> NO HAGÁIS ESTO ya que se seguirá ~x86 para todas las dependencias, y esto podría no ser lo que deseáis. 

 

Saludoss  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Gracias por la respuesta..
> 
> Bien, entonces la mejor opcion sera el caso 5. 
> 
> Porque sobre lo que dices del caso 1:
> ...

 

La causa de dicho comportamiento de tu portage tiene que estar en algún sitio. ¿Que dice tu emerge --info?

----------

## sirope

Pense que era algo normal...

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

USE="kde qt3 qt4 alsa arts -examples -gnome -gtk -ipv6 -dri -xinerama -berkdb -kerberos -esd -3dfx -3dnow -Xaw3d -accessibility -altivec -apache2 -cairo -eds -tiff -evo -enboss -fam -firefox -thunderbird -gpm -gstreamer -ldap -oss -unicode -xml -xv -gdbm"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

LINGUAS="es"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.gentoo.no/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Pense que era algo normal...
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"
> ...

 

Tu make.conf está bien, en tu emerge --info, si miras a ACCEPT_KEYWORDS tiene ese mismo valor (x86)?

¿Estás usando algún profile modificad? ¿O quizás algún overlay como xeffects o similar? Los keywords en los overlays pueden ser distintos de los de portage.

Ten en cuenta que si con desenmascarar un paquete se liberaran todas sus dependencias, entonces no habría miles de posts cada nueva versión de kde con gente preguntando como desenmascararlos todos. Hacer cosas como esta es de lo más normal:

```
cd /usr/portage; for i in kde-base/*; do echo $i ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; done
```

Para desenmascarar por keyword todos los paquetes de kde-base a lo bruto. Líneas similares se ven por todos lados.

Solo se me ocurren dos explicaciones, una es que tu ACCEPT_KEYWORDS esté siendo modificado por algo. La otra es que estés usando uno o varios overlays donde dichos paquetes no estén en ~x86.

Adicionalmente, yo miraría con lupa todo lo que cuelgue de /etc/portage/... quizás tengas ahí algo olvidado en package.unmask o package.keywords que está dando la lata más de lo que en principio sería de suponer.

----------

## sirope

```
cd /usr/portage; for i in kde-base/*; do echo $i ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; done

```

Que en espa;ol quiere decir??

---

MMmm.... El emerge --info no lo tengo, y nada en package.mask o package.unmask.. Es que mi Gentoo boom!! grr! XP XP XP

Ahora que vuelvo a comenzar checare si sucede igual.. gracias.

salu2222   :Cool: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/portage; for i in kde-base/*; do echo $i ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; done
> 
> ...

 

Lo que hace eso es añadir todos los paquetes del dir kde-base/ a package.keywords, con el keyword ~x86 detrás. Es decir, los pone todos en inestable. Digo que es una solución bruta porque nadie va a instalarlos todos en realidad. Es una forma de desenmascararlos todos que es muy usada, para no tener que ir de uno en uno.

 *Quote:*   

> ---
> 
> MMmm.... El emerge --info no lo tengo, y nada en package.mask o package.unmask.. Es que mi Gentoo boom!! grr! XP XP XP
> 
> Ahora que vuelvo a comenzar checare si sucede igual.. gracias.
> ...

 

No comprendo que quieres decir. Hablo del comando emerge. Poniendo emerge --info en línea de comandos te sale información relativa a tu portage. Entre todo el barullo habrá una línea de ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, esa es la que me interesa. Pero por hoy mejor descansar  :Smile: 

Saludos.

----------

## sirope

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No comprendo que quieres decir. Hablo del comando emerge. Poniendo emerge --info en línea de comandos te sale información relativa a tu portage. Entre todo el barullo habrá una línea de ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, esa es la que me interesa. Pero por hoy mejor descansar 
> 
> Saludos.

 

Significa que formatee el PC.   :Very Happy: 

Gracias por tu ayuda, saludos!

----------

